# Got a cool shroom this time....any idea what it is?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I found this puppy in my variabilis viv yesterday and just took some pics today of it. I haven't really looked it up, I just thought it looked cool and wanted to share and thought maybe somebody might actually know what it is.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

could be a few different things. gotta get a spore print of it to be sure.
In the 'shroomer world we just call 'em LBM'S


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

frogparty said:


> In the 'shroomer world we just call 'em LBM'S


Maybe I'm slow, LBM?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

little brown mushrooms?
It looks real familiar though, I`ll see if I can find my book.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep little brown mushroom. Gill color on that shroom?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> little brown mushrooms?


If it's that simple then I feel stupid


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dont feel bad, every group of folks have their own dialect they use. What is the substrate? That could help narrow it down a bit.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Substrate is pretty basic: coco, peat and sphagnum. It's growing out of the base area of some malaysian driftwood.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Possibly:
Ampulloclitocybe (Clitocybe) clavipes (MushroomExpert.Com)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nOPE gonna be different than that


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

frogparty said:


> nOPE gonna be different than that


Yeah not likely to get an exact match without a spore print or microscopic analysis. There are many species listed in the Clitocybe genus. 
This link shows the described species just in California California Fungi: Clitocybe


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I kinda figured. I'm not all that worried about the type. I just thought it was pretty cool looking compared to the others that I've been getting in some other vivs.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe an American Simocybe (Simocybe centunculus); Thats about the closest looking one I could find in my guide.

Simocybe centunculus (MushroomExpert.Com)

The 3rd pic down looks close; it looks alot closer in my Audubon guide


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

The gills are branched but smilocybe has no wavy margins. you realize this is in a viv and the spores may not have come from cali. They look like something I`ve seen around here.
Just gotta find my book.



Geckoguy said:


> Maybe an American Simocybe (Simocybe centunculus); Thats about the closest looking one I could find in my guide.
> 
> Simocybe centunculus (MushroomExpert.Com)
> 
> The 3rd pic down looks close; it looks alot closer in my Audubon guide


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

frogfarm said:


> The gills are branched but smilocybe has no wavy margins. you realize this is in a viv and the spores may not have come from cali. They look like something I`ve seen around here.
> Just gotta find my book.


I think you misread my post. I was pointing out that there are many species of the Clitocybe genus period. California seems to be a hotbed of Mycology, since many papers cited were written about Californias' mushrooms.

Many of these are very common and can be found all through North America and probably elsewhere.


----------

